
Show HN: Getform – Simple effortless form processing - sahinyanlik
http://getform.org
======
nodesocket
Looks good, I'd like to see the UX of viewing form content. Also, the demo
code should use https right? The demo code should also be text (use a pre tag)
instead of an image screenshot.

------
fiatjaf
Another Formspree[1] clone. Why simple tools like this keep being written?

[1]: [https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/)

~~~
d2xdy2
Not really sure; I've been using Formspree for a while now with no complaints.
Typeform looks interesting as well, but I haven't really found a persuasive
argument to get me off of Formspree for most things.

~~~
fiatjaf
What I meant wasn't that everybody should build their own form-to-email
redirector, but actually the opposite: why, after Formspree, Formkeep,
Typeform and various others, developers keep coming up with the same solution?
I thought programmers -- especially when doing side-projects like this --
liked creating new things, thinking about newer ways of solving problems, or
solving new problems.

~~~
d2xdy2
I wasn't insinuating that everyone should make their own form handler; I was
just agreeing that formspree is pretty good for what it is, and I haven't
really felt the need to utilize another service (or reinvent the service and
shove it to HN).

> I thought programmers -- especially when doing side-projects like this --
> liked creating new things, thinking about newer ways of solving problems, or
> solving new problems.

I half-jokingly / half-seriously blame TodoMVC for a lot of this stuff; I
don't really think a form-to-email redirector is the next TodoMVC-- but I
would suggest that newish devs' first experiences are cookie-cutter
assignments / tutorials for inventing the same damn thing over and over again.

I haven't seen a person solving a "new" or "interesting" problem at my local
hackerspace in over a year; they're still arguing about what the best way to
make a Todo app is.

~~~
fiatjaf
I think this was very well said.

